# Kidvegas rolls sevens



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I sent a small package of appreciation to @Kidvegas last week for being such a good member and BOTL and he returned the favor by slapping me down in true Vegas fashion. I live 3 1/2 hours from the nearest B&M and don't always have access to the best boutique brands, so Joe sent me pretty much everything he could get his hands on. This is a mind blowing selection of gars that I have never had before and truly beyond generous. Just goes to prove what everyone already knows about Joe. I can't wait to dig in to these beauties. Thank you Bro!​


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Jackpot, @Kidvegas! Nice hit!


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

This site has been a nuclear launch facility for some time now. Great hit!


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Way to be, Kid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Well done!!!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

BOOM! What a hit! It's great to see a master of destruction get hit with new smokes. Great hit Joe.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

What an AMAZING hit!

Truly great selection (at least the ones I know of).
What are the smokes between the Imperia ( @Kidvegas hit me with one of those and I loved the silky smooth smoke) and the AVO?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> What an AMAZING hit!
> 
> Truly great selection (at least the ones I know of).
> What are the smokes between the Imperia ( @*Kidvegas* hit me with one of those and I loved the silky smooth smoke) and the AVO?


La Sirena. Oceano and Merlion.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I sent a small package of appreciation to @Kidvegas last week for being such a good member and BOTL and he returned the favor by slapping me down in true Vegas fashion. I live 3 1/2 hours from the nearest B&M and don't always have access to the best boutique brands, so Joe sent me pretty much everything he could get his hands on. This is a mind blowing selection of gars that I have never had before and truly beyond generous. Just goes to prove what everyone already knows about Joe. I can't wait to dig in to these beauties. Thank you Bro!​


Did you really think you'd get away with that "Hammer of The Gods" Bomb you dumped on me last week with no retribution! Eye For An Eye.. my friend.

Seriously just happy I could hit you with some sticks that maybe you've not tried. Enjoy Brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Well done sir. 👏

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Man you guys don't mess around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

WOW, what a hit, this Merlion has a beautiful band. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Way to go Kid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow, I can't pronounce half the names of those cigars. Nice hit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I like it, alot! 👍


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

"All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz, and I'm fine." - Jeff Spicoli 1982


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

The Kid's on a roll ! Nicely done Joe

He got me too @Humphrey's Ghost 
I saw the hit you laid on him so yours was, shall we say, self-inflicted 
He called mine a "Friendly Pass"...


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

"You dick!"
-Jeff Spicoli

Great hit there! I'd give Cigary's left nut for some La Sirena...


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done @Kidvegas!


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

that kid, what are we going to do with him, hes out of control


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

*<Headline>*
"Kidvegas Returns Fire On the Ghost, Unprecedented Carnage!"


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> *<Headline>*
> 
> "Kidvegas Returns Fire On the Ghost, Unprecedented Carnage!"


Carrier group rerouted to deter further violence haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

